# Boyd's Chemi-pure



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone use it in their FW tanks?

A fellow aquarist with decades worth of experience with heavily planted tanks swears by it, and uses it in his tanks to keep the algae at bay and improve clarity by removing excess dissolved organics.

He even doses with liquid ferts (small doses of Flourish) at the same time as he uses it.

Just wondering if anybody else uses it, as I often hear that activated carbon is a no-no (gets rid of the good - nutrients, ferts - along with the bad).

You can't argue with success I always say, so I'm more than willing to give it a shot..

But like I say, I'd like to hear the opinions of others.


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

I have never used it in FW tanks but, I used it for years in my 100 gallon reef and loved the stuff. I prefer Purigen for my FW tanks. Chemi-pure is great stuff, however Purigen will do the same thing and can be regenerated over and over.


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

How do you regenerate it?


----------



## Commodore 64 (Aug 13, 2008)

Doug have you tried the willow method to clear your cloudines? It's in the sticky at the top of the page. Link


----------



## dougz (Apr 4, 2008)

No, I haven't..

I'll have a look, thanks!


----------



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I just added Nitra-Zorb and Bio-Chem-Zorb to my tank these past few weeks. I'm loving them. All my levels are great and cloudiness is gone. My plants are growing insanely well!


----------

